# rgDetail: Liverpool Detailing Studio - from the beginning!



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

*rgDetail: Liverpool Detailing Studio - from the beginning! FRIDAY*

My latest project - a rather neglected unit in need of some TLC to bring it back to its former glory!

So far I have managed to get a day working on it, I have had the keys for a while now but haven't had time to get in there and get stuck in, so - this week is the week and by the end of it I am looking to have something reasonably presentable!

*Day 1:*

Looking into the building:










Looking out towards the roller shutter:










Plaster removed:










Once the plaster was removed the flooring was begun upstairs:










All taken off the phone, hence the poor image resolution!

Tomorrow should see the floor laid upstairs and the roof put up in the workshop area, ready for removal of all rubbish the following day (wednesday) and a first coat of paint!

Not a massive unit, but enough to do what I want with my business this year, with lots planned I am hoping my efforts will pay off and I will end up with a very functionable, presentable detailing studio! Most importantly - this place is heavily secured, while also having 24hr monitoring through the night and day by regular patrols  while also having a few plans of my own for piece of mind!

Keep watching for the progress through the week 

Rob

*Day 2*

Well today didn't see much in terms of deocrating work, although the flooring was laid in the above office space, which was a big task for me complete. Also the skip was ordered for tomorrow morning to allow me to clear out any debris and rubbish ready for the cosmetics!

Anyway heres some flooring pics with my basic joinery skills 

Above office space:



















Looking up from the workspace below:

* still need to fit a support for the flooring along the right-hand side where there is no supporting beam - standing on that edge several times and feeling the floor bend does _not_ feel nice. At all.










Hopefully tomorrow should see us some more pleasing images to look at :lol:

Thanks for looking,

Rob

*Day 3*

Well today seen a little more progress again...

A skip arrived just after 9am and all of the rubble and debris were shovelled in ready to be collected:










Filled and waiting to go, while some pop up scaffhold was set up to allow me to clean in between the above wooden beams:










There was absolutely loads of dirt that had built up for years around these - got the airline out, wire brush, scraper and hammer to remove the nails that would come out and swing like there was no tomorrow at those that wouldn't! How they looked after a clean up - they'll probably end up painted but not sure yet:










Dust and debris that had settled in between the beams and along the iron supports:










All of the walls were scraped off with the wire brush then removed of any loose dirt with the airline ready for paint (applied a thin mist coat first as the brickwork was soaking it straight in):



















Also had a tidy-up around the alarm sensor:










Just before I left:










That's it fot today, should see everywhere looking a lot more cosmetically pleasing tomorrow; I intend to have all of the walls pretty much sorted, the doors painted, the metal work painted too. Going to do the top 2/3 of the walls an off-white, the bottom 1/3 bitumen black, the floor with workshop padded flooring, the metal work black and then have a good think about the beams, although I quite like the original look of them... Also have a tap to fit by the shutter door but that may be a job for Friday.

Keep watching & thanks for looking today 

Rob

*Day Four*

A bit of painting...














































Tempted to paint the underneath of the floor boards, what do you all think?










Cheers for looking again 

Rob

*Day 5*

More painting today ladies and gents...














































Also tidied up the roller shutter rails with some black metal paint:










Expecting the flooring down this weekend or early next week depengin on what time I have free!

Comments welcome,

Rob

Another bit of progress:



















Floor should be fully down tomorrow and hopefully some suitable shelving too 

Thanks for looking.

Rob

*Update*

Flooring down and some stock moved in:










Also added some more security to the roller shutter but no photos of that! :thumb:

Rob


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome, need to get my self one of these!!

looks like fun

Sub'd


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice rob, where abouts in the city r u based only over the water from u  what services will u be offering??

Ton


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great so far - looking forward to seeing the future progress :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Should be a nice unit that when finished :thumb:

Was also just gonna ask where abouts you are from, in sunny Bootle myself 

Paul


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm watching this one aswell :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

watching with interest !!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

**Day 2 added**

Thanks Tom - about 5-10mins away from the Liver Buildings, towards Bootle where the car dealerships are. Not so far away from each other - sticking to detailing for the forthcoming couple of months, with a small number of alloy wheel repairs / re-finishing services. Something else in the pipeline too which you may or may not be interested in being so close by! If you are ever passing, give me a call, drop by and say hi :thumb:

Just need to sort some space upstairs for working on the wheels in the right conditions. Once things have settled down I'll be able to spend a little more time on fitting the other areas out - focusing on the detailing bay and toilet for now :lol:

dubber31 - living just outside of Liverpool at the moment, after growing up there too, but based my work as central to L'pool city centre as I could.

Cheers for the comments everyone!

Rob


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

This will be good


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the updates


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks sizeable fella.. Will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looking good fella, keep the pics coming


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

will need to come and find this place, im only in toxteth :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm quite jealous, would love to have a wee project like this to sink my teeth into, not to mention a good unit at the end of it! Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks very interesting matey. Keep us all updated on the progress until its finished. When do you think you will be opening ? Just visited your website and Might pop in as I'm close by. I might avail of one of your services for the job I hate most ! :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

looks as though it has alot of potential, good luck mate and keep us all posted


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Good start.... Im not going to say great or looking good yet because theres alot to do but i like the way the photos will be added to the first thread. Much better imo then going through pages or posts.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Will be keeping my eye on your project mate, looks a good wee space you've got there.

Richard


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

*Day three updated*

Cheers for the replies everyone - appreciate the input a lot 

If any of you are local, take my number and give me a call if your near-by and drop in, say 'hi' :thumb:

Expecting to be open early next week 

Thanks again guys,

Rob


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

going to be a good unit when finnished mate ill pop down one day when your straight,are you just off derby road near corkill's VW ? :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking good mate!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> going to be a good unit when finnished mate ill pop down one day when your straight,are you just off derby road near corkill's VW ? :thumb:


Not a million miles away mate, just give me a shout before your coming and I'll make sure the kettle's on


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Miglior said:


> looking good mate!


Cheers matey - not a patch on your detailing dream palace mind  some seriously impressive place you have!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

rgDetail said:


> Not a million miles away mate, just give me a shout before your coming and I'll make sure the kettle's on


will do mate :thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Making decent progress there :thumb:

Will keep an eye on this one


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

*Thursday added*

Should see the finer touches added to the workshop tomorrow, keep watching 

Rob


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks very tidy i know where u r. i go that way throw to crosby and bootle with work so next time i am up that neck off the woods i will pop buy


----------



## steejk (Feb 7, 2011)

I would paint the ceiling - will make it look cleaner and bigger.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Coming along well Rob :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers all, look forward to it Tom 

Thanks Simon, will make sure those documents are posted as soon as, they arrived promptly today! You've been a massive help, will make sure as many others know about you as possible :thumb:


Rob


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice bit of graft there. Good luck with it!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Starting to take shape now mate.
:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

good luck with it all, only down the road from me to, cuppa sounds nice


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

i think we need a day out to this place andy, be a good little meet!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

*Friday added*

Just give me a call before you call by


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Another bit of progress today!

Also - if someone called Rob is reading this, who emailed me today re. the alloy wheels, can you please forward your last message to me please! Knocked the phone in my pocket and managed to delete about 7 emails that I can't get back!!  

Rob


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

jonezy said:


> i think we need a day out to this place andy, be a good little meet!


sounds a good plan that:driver:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Got the flooring down and moved some stock in today - workshop area is sorted for now but still need to tweak a few bits as well as kit out the above work space


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

rgDetail said:


> Got the flooring down and moved some stock in today - workshop area is sorted for now but still need to tweak a few bits as well as kit out the above work space


Do you think that flooring will stand up to daily use?


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Hope so! Feels decent but will have to wait and see, planning to do a bit of work with the floor and a drain for indoor washing anyway so I doubt they will stay for too long!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Rob - Any updates ? Are you open yet? :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ +1


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

:wave:

Partly open yes  - been able to do some detailing work in there the past two weeks and next, need to sort the office space and storage upstairs still - will probably get a weekend or two in there soon and sort it out. Main thing is the detailing bay is almost complete minus a few extra lights to be mounted on the walls 

Cheers for posting 


Rob


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like I will be calling in sometime very soon, some  Has keyed my car from the rear quarter across the rear door and half way across the front door. bs 

Hopefully looks like it might polish out with a machine. Im gonna try this week by hand but not looking good. 

Most of it does not catch my nail but two small parts do. 

To say i'm furious is an understatement :devil:. Just random as well cause not parked anywhere were anyone knows me.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great result:thumb:
All the best for the future:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

im only in moreton so ill pop over once your sorted


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

im only 15 minutes down the road also, i may have to pop in!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Hope all is going well Rob, thanks for the recent recommendation


----------



## james08 (Feb 10, 2012)

looks a good workshop there, ill have to come down when i get a chance (ill try for monday) might have a job or 2 for you if i cant be arsed  may also need your help finding a suitable product for me to use 

james08 (same james08 from ffoc  )


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good all the best for the future


----------



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

Just 10 minutes from you. May PM you for a quote as my alloys need respraying soon.
Craig.


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Heh, nice job resurrecting a topic from march last year


----------

